# Crossed at Nogales and made it to Ajijic!



## barbclip (Feb 14, 2011)

Many thanks to all of you that helped me with info on how to cross at Nogales!
The trip was perfect, no problems at all. Everything was taken care of at Km 21. I got
the green light and was never stopped again
First night Los Mochis, second night Tepic and then a piece of cake into Guadalaraa 
and Ajijic.

MIL GRACIAS TO ALL OF YOU>>>>>>>>>>>>>>YOU WERE A GREAT HELP!


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

Wonderful, enjoy the village!


----------

